
Netscape Founder Backs New Browser - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/technology/internet/14browser.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
chrischen
So basically an app oriented browser like chrome but without a windows _or_
mac version yet?

I just can't picture people choosing this browser simply because it integrates
with facebook.

~~~
rms
They are very vague about what they say it is, there are basically no real
details in the article.

------
acg
This is healthy, better competition on the browser market should result in the
platform becoming solid. I'm hoping we don't see the fragmentation that we saw
in the OS market. This time round it looks more like a race: at least while
the standards are ahead.

Isn't this a little like Active Desktop meets flock?

------
huhtenberg
_Facebook_ browser that is:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rockmelt_netscapes_andr...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rockmelt_netscapes_andreesen_backing_stealth_facebook_browser.php)

~~~
rms
The Wall Street Journal articles quotes the founders to deny that it is a
Facebook browser. The thing that makes the most sense is a browser that like
Google chrome has a lot of HTMl5 hooks so it can do normal operating system
activities like File Management.

------
nuweborder
Looks like Andreesen is at it again. He's got the experience, the name, and
ofcourse the cash to make a BIG impact in the browser world. Has learned from
the mistakes he made with hit browser, NETSCAPE, and from the "browser wars"
with Microsoft's Internet Explorer. He's got some big competiton in the search
engine world though, with ofcoruse Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox and
Google Chrome. But, I think he can get it done. Check it out at
<http://www.rockmelt.com>. Really cool logo. See any resemblence to the
Netscape logo?

~~~
dasil003
Does anyone else think the logo looks like Firefox exploding OmniWeb from the
inside like the end of The Matrix?

------
rms
I'm glad to see Parakey went somewhere after all.

~~~
rms
For a while it seemed that Facebook had killed Parakey, except for the
redesign that made Facebook look more operating system like. I think the
browser war is still relatively wide open assuming the eventual crash of
Microsoft. Whatever these guys make is going to be interesting.

